# Trouble setting up network

## CarterCox

Hi! So I followed the Handbook, and did everything I had to, meaning:

- Installed iw and wpa_supplicant

- Created the symlinks and added wlp2s0 to default runlevel

Now, I booted and did the following:

- Edited /etc/conf.d/net and added

```
modules="wpa_supplicant"
```

- Edited /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf and added

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

  ssid="simple"

  psk="very secret passphrase"

  priority=5

}
```

Now, I am sure the SSID and Password are correct, and my network is a simple WPA2 one. Am I missing something?

Thanks for the help!

Edit: Some extra info that might help:

```
lo:[...]

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp2s0: [...]

        RX packets 1329  bytes 276368 (269.8 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 16  bytes 1748 (1.7 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

Seems wlp2s0 has already received some data?Last edited by CarterCox on Mon Feb 26, 2018 9:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

CarterCox,

Can you pastebin your dmesg please.

I guess you don't have any network when you boot into Gentoo so you will need to write it to a file then pastebin the file.

Its far too big for a forum post.

----------

## CarterCox

Hello!

Is this right?

https://pastebin.com/y1qgRbB8

----------

## Jaglover

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Iwlwifi

Did you follow the wiki?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

CarterCox,

Yes, thats what I wanted to see.

```
[   22.001969] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp2s0: link is not ready

[   25.421034] wlp2s0: authenticate with a0:1b:29:ea:f0:52

[   25.426830] wlp2s0: send auth to a0:1b:29:ea:f0:52 (try 1/3)

[   25.429288] wlp2s0: authenticated

[   25.430036] wlp2s0: associate with a0:1b:29:ea:f0:52 (try 1/3)

[   25.435996] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from a0:1b:29:ea:f0:52 (capab=0x1411 status=0 aid=4)

[   25.439188] wlp2s0: associated

[   25.637537] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp2s0: link becomes ready
```

That's the hard bit done. The wireless extra bits work.  Once that happens, the WiFi is like a wired network.

How do you expect to get the rest of the setup ?

What happens if you run 

```
dhcpcd wlp2s0
```

----------

## CarterCox

It's working now. What did I miss?

I think the problem was in /etc/conf.d/net, I had written

config_wlp2s0=DHCP

for some reason. I don't know what happened... It is working at boot withou any additional commands now. Excellent, thanks!!

----------

